# Adding a DIY background to an already running tank with fish



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

When I got my tank I was thinking - hurry up and get this cycled so you can get fish!

I was not thinking - - hmmm what kind of background would be a nice contrast to my fish....

Now I have been reading and viewing photos of all of these great artistic DIY backgrounds from styrofoam and they look great and add so much to the overall feel of the tank! I would like to make one but I have already cycled my tank for a month and was getting ready to add cichlid fry next week.

I especially like this design with styrofoam and drylok

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0

I saw a few people talked about putting backgrounds into their already running tanks but did not see any posts from people after trying it.

Has anyone tried this??

Here is my plan - create the background in 3 pieces. Cure the project in the bath tub - or if you think the bath tub would not be clean enough - maybe I could buy a new plastic trash bin and soak it in there - doing water changes and checking the pH until it's ready.

When the pH stabilizes drain 25-50% of the water in my tank - dry off the upper back portion of the tank and silicone only the top third of the background to the tank. Leave it to dry for 24 hours - rocks could be propped against it and it could be clamping at the top to hold the 2 surfaces together while drying. Then fill the tank up - and voila?

I guess the filter would not run if the tank was 1/2 empty.

The fish I have right now are 5 comet goldfish, 2 synodontis petricola, 2 synodontis negriventis, and 1 bristlnose pleco. Do you think the fish and the biological filter I have built up could survive this?

If not perhaps I will have to content myself with a stick on background stuck to the back of the tank and lots of rockwork inside.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

What size is your tank. There are some designs out there that are easy to install in a running established tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine would not work because they are siliconed in.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

buy a big rubbermaid box.

can use it to soak the pieces beforehand, rinse out, transfer the fish & filters to it, drain the tank completely, silicone in your background, leave to cure, refill.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sshhyguy said:


> What size is your tank. There are some designs out there that are easy to install in a running established tank.


55 gallon


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

If you want to make a purely Styrofoam background, it will be extremely buoyant, even with several coats of cement (many people use Drylok instead these days). You'll need to empty the tank and silicone it in all over, not just one third, or it will pop out. Also, I wouldn't recommend siliconing anything into a tank that still has fish in it. The silicone is toxic before it cures, and gives off awful fumes.

You could buy a couple of big buckets from the hardware store, or rubbermade bins, and keep the fish in them for the day or two the silicone on the background would need to cure. You could buy or make a background out of something that isn't so buoyant. When I finally save up enough money, I'm going to make a background out of rock and Styrofoam, so that it will not be very buoyant and I can just wedge it in. Hope this helps.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some of the other folks have not used silicone to hold the background. Sounds like a workable idea. They make a tight fit and wedge the BG between the top frame and bottom and then places rocks against the bottom of the BG to hold it from kicking out and rising. Does it work? I've not tried it but if the BG is stiff enough to not buckle, it would seem a way to go in an existing tank of fish. With the BG fully cured and ready to use it could be slipped in while fish were there???? Just a thought.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to be doing this as well later this week. I have a thick layer of sand and plan to use that, rocks, and Aquastick epoxy to try to hold it in place. The epoxy is supposed to set it 2 minutes harden in 20, and is fully cured in 24 hours, and it can be done underwater while still being safe for fish. It is more expensive to use than silicone at $8 for a 4 ounce tube, but I have some lying around. I also used the dense blue insulation foam from Lowes so I think that will help with rigidity when refilling the tank as opposed to regular white foam...I hope. Also my tank is acrylic so most of the top of the tank is a brace anyways. I'll try to chime back in and let you know how it went.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I got some free time today and got my background put in. For me it was easy as pie. Total time to get it installed was less time than I've spent doing a rescape in a heavily planted tank. I will say however that it was probably much easier in my tank with it being acrylic and having the extra wide bracing. It allowed for full contact with the entire top of the background. So between the acrylic top and the substrate/rocks there is no way this thing is moving.


----------

